# Cyp deer damage and recovery



## sergeharvey (May 24, 2019)

What is there to do when a deer has decided to have fresh Cypripedium sprouts for lunch?


----------



## eds (May 24, 2019)

sergeharvey said:


> What is there to do when a deer has decided to have fresh Cypripedium sprouts for lunch?



Get a rifle and eat venison in lots of different ways?! Venison sausages are a favourite of mine!


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 28, 2019)

I have to put a wire cage around my Cyps in the deer haven that is my property.. not pretty but effective. I have yet to loose any to deer. Only from my stupidity and learning to grow them.

Side note, I also grow a lot of native plants out in my woods and I push sticks in and around the plant all over so the sticks are above the plant in all angles and it also works great just not 100% if you don’t use newly broken sticks.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2019)

Chicken wire mesh and long stakes.


----------



## Ray (May 28, 2019)

Spray the plants and immediate area with a deer repellent containing coagulated eggs.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2021)

eds said:


> Get a rifle and eat venison in lots of different ways?! Venison sausages are a favourite of mine!


Venison spiedies and small steaks cooked in cold frying pan with butter olive oil and garlic salt topped with over easy fried egg mmmmm


----------



## abax (May 1, 2021)

I use a granular repellant that works quite well. The deer ate my daylily buds for
two years before I found the small miracle at Lowes. I'll look at the bag tomorrow and
post the name of the product. Sadly, it doesn't work on squirrels.


----------



## Sky7Bear (May 2, 2021)

I'd like to know more about a repellant that really works, fir my lilies as well. I lost all my ground Cyps to them, but am now trying them semi hydroponically on the deck. I'll know how this worked in a year


----------

